# Der größte Mist, den ich bisher gefahren bin!!



## scaler10 (26. August 2007)

Servus die Wadln!!

Ich fahre jetzt doch schon ein paar Jährchen mit dem Bike. Da waren viele Trainingsausfahrten und Marathons dabei, bei denen man das Rad durch die Gegend trug und sich die Frage aufdrängte, ob das auch noch "Spaß" macht.
-- Was ich aber letzten Sonntag zu spüren bekam, spottet allem bisher erlebten!!
Ich will es aber nicht zu tramaturgisch machen und versuche es ganz kurz zu beschreiben. Ich fuhr den Transalp aus der Mountainbike --- Berchtesgaden - Venedig Light und Cross.
Start war am Sonntag um 08.30 Uhr in Hochfilzen. 
Den ersten Teil der Strecke kannte ich noch von der Hobby-WM und ich freute mich über die letzten verschwindenden Wolken. Es rollte richtig schön dahin.
Von Hinterglemm über die Murnauer Scharte bis zur Stefflalm war die Strecke richtig super. Dann mußte ich das Rad über einen Sattel etwa 45 min. tragen.  
In Mittersill wurde ich schon von der Familie erwartet und wir machten Mittag.

Gestärkt und mit viel Freude nahm ich nun den "schwierigen" Teil über den Felbertauern in Angriff. Bis Tauernhaus-Spital und dann weiter auf der Bergwerksstraße lief es richtig gut und ich war guter Dinge. 
------ Am Ende der Straße begann aber dann der Schwachsinn.
Ich trug also das Rad über den Grashügel und etwa 20 min. quer über die Wiesen zum Tauernweg. Am Tauernweg angekommen trug ich dann das Rad wieder weiter bis zur St.Pöltener Hütte. Etwa 1 1/2 bis 2 Stunden --- Da waren Streckenabschnitte dabei, da mußte ich an was anderes denken, sonst hätte ich das Rad in hohem Bogen in den Graben geworfen. Von der Hütte weg waren dann wieder etwa 15 min. nicht fahrbar. Da war ich schon von der Zeit her viel zu spät dran und ich stolperte nur noch im Laufschritt nach unten. Dann aber endlich ein, fahrbarer Weg--- Juhu!!! Jetzt läufts dann wieder.
Die Freude dauerte aber nicht lange, dann endete der Panoramaweg und ich mußte das Rad nochmal etwa 30 min. den Berg hinunterschleifen. 
Irgendwann am Abend kam ich aber dann doch noch an dem kleinen Parkplatz am Matreier Tauernhaus oder sonst wo an und ich konnte mal wieder mit meinem Radl fahren. 

Ich nehme aus diesem Tag die Erkenntnis mit, daß ich überzeugter MTB-Fahrer bin und erst wenn auf der anderen Seite das Paradies zu finden ist, trage ich mein Bike wieder über so eine blödsinnige Überquerung. 

Und dann steht noch in der Mountainbike drin, daß diese Tour auch was für Mädls ist. -- Aber die Frauen kriegen auch Kinder und das würden wir Männer wahrscheinlich auch nicht aushalten.

So ----- das mußte jetzt mal raus. Ich ärgere mich noch 1 Woche danach darüber.

Gruß an alle Biker!!


----------



## Carsten (26. August 2007)

da hilft nur vorher besser recherchieren und nicht einfach irgend eine am Schreibtisch von Nichtbikern zusammen geschusterte Stecke aus einem Heft nach zu fahren.
zum Thema Tragen: das ist übel, aber es hat Spaß gemacht FRAX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (26. August 2007)

hey, scaler, das war die 3. etappe der transalp- challenge 2005. an dem tag haben sich 1000 biker über diese strecke geärgert! 

tja, wie carsten sagt, hier n bisschen nach strecken suchen hilft ungemein!


----------



## rohstrugel (26. August 2007)

Hi scaler10
mein Beileid sei mit Dir 

"_nicht jeder fraxt sich gern 1000 hömes irgendwo rauf für einen felswüsten-s4_"_ _


----------



## Schreiner (27. August 2007)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> nicht jeder fraxt sich gern 1000 hömes irgendwo rauf für einen felswüsten-s4[/I]"[/COLOR][/SIZE]_ _[/COLOR][/SIZE]



Gott sei dank


----------



## scaler10 (27. August 2007)

.... irgendwie kam das falsch rüber. 
Diese Tour könnte ich noch so lange zuhause "abchecken", schön wird sie nicht werden. Das hat nichts mehr mit    biken    zu tun.  

Wenn aber jemand Interesse an solchen Touren hat, dann suche ich ihm eine Verbindung von mir zuhause nach Hochfilzen. 

----  Da könnten wir uns dann auch, nach schöner Auffahrt zum Pendling, nach Kufstein abseilen, um dann im weiteren Verlauf am Ende vom Kaisertal über den Klettersteig zur Ellmauer Halt zu gelangen. Von dort hat man einen der schönsten Blicke in den Alpen. Im Anschluß erwartet uns dann eine rasante Abfahrt über die steilen Wände des Kaisergebirges in den malerischen Ort Ellmau. Nach so viel schroffer Landschaft rollen wir dann gemütlich über die Bundesstraße nach St. Johann und weiter bis Fieberbrunn und Hochfilzen. Dort können wir dann den angegebenen Alpencross weiter befahren. 

Das wird bestimmt ein Klassiker. Da ist alles drin, was so einen richtigen Biker Freude macht. Eine "kleine" Tragepassage und ein bißchen Asphalt auf einer leicht befahrenen Bundesstraße. Ein Erlebnis für alle die 500 oder mehr Kilometer Anreise in Kauf nehmen, um mal was Schönes bei uns zu erleben.

Vielleicht wäre das auch was für die Transalp 2008. Da hätten sie dann weniger Fahrer die wegen Erschöpfung aufgeben, als welche die sie nicht mehr finden.


----------



## Coffee (27. August 2007)

hi,

wie carsten schon schrieb: recherchieren hilft  und zwar VOR der abfahrt oder nachfahrt von irgendwelchen strecken aus zeitschriften & co. fakt ist das einfach jeder andere ansprüche an eine strecke stellt udn auch jeder ein anderes fahrkönnen hat. von daher ist es schon recht schwierig das "richtige" für sich heraus zu suchen. aber wenn man bissle im i-net googelt kommt man hier schnell zu ergebnissen und muss sich hinterher auch nicht noch wochenlang darüber ärgern 

hak es ab  und freu dich das du heil angekommen bist.

coffee


----------



## scaler10 (27. August 2007)

Ich habe vorher schon einiges über die Strecke gelesen! --- Da haben sich Leute über die fehlende Dusche am St.Pöltener-Haus beschwert oder ein Anbieter der GPS-Daten beschreibt die Tour als "Traumtour an die Adria" usw.. 

Mir gehts nicht um die Strapazen. Damit komme ich schon zurecht. Deshalb fuhr ich die Strecke auch an einem Tag und nicht an mehreren.  

--- Aber diese Überquerung als   super   zu bezeichnen, finde ich nicht dem Anspruch einer "schönen Mountainbiketour" gerecht. 

Wenn es trotzdem so ist, lasse ich mich gerne belehren und ich werde umdenken und die Wege für unsere begeisterten Mountainbikegäste nach anderen Kriterien als bisher auswählen. Vielleicht ist es wirklich wichtiger, daß nach einer 2 1/2 Stunden langen Tragepassage unter einer Hochspannungsleitung entlang, eine Dusche mit Keramikschüssel und goldenen Armaturen im großen Einbettzimmer zu bekommen sind, als die abgehobenen Ansprüche als Biker an den Reiz der Strecke von mir.

Das Schreiben hilft wirklich. Mir kommen langsam einige Erkenntnisse, die ich in den vergangenen Jahre noch nicht erfahren konnte.


----------



## Carsten (27. August 2007)

Du wirst lachen, aber die Sache im Wilden Kaiser hab ich mir ernsthaft mal überlegt mit dem Bike zu probieren...wir hätten auf der Abfahrt sicher an vielen Stellen viel Spaß, sehr viel...






hat Spaß gemacht






und das noch viel mehr 

ach so, Felbertauern macht bei Schnee bestimmt auch Spaß:






nach zu lesen unter www.nobrakes.de


----------



## Monsterwade (27. August 2007)

scaler10 schrieb:


> ... Und dann steht noch in der Mountainbike drin, daß diese Tour auch was für Mädls ist.





Carsten schrieb:


> da hilft nur vorher besser recherchieren und nicht einfach irgend eine am Schreibtisch von Nichtbikern zusammen geschusterte Stecke aus einem Heft nach zu fahren.


Mein Mitgefühl für den verdorbenen Tag.

Das die Bike-Bravo öfters vom Redaktionstisch aus recherchiert 
und dies leider nicht immer ausführlich, sollte eigentlich 
hinlänglich bekannt sein. Ich hab sie jedenfalls aus dem 
Abo geschmissen, da ich mich durch sie in der Berufsehre
gekängt fühle (bin selber Redakteur).

Bei der nächsten Tour die Pässe-Datenbank vom Carsten
bemühen. Das spart viel UnPässlichkeiten :->

Gruss
Monsterwade


----------



## scaler10 (28. August 2007)

.... irgendwie verstehe ich es nicht!! Im Moment belehren mich alle, daß ich die GPS-Daten aus der Mountainbike-Seite genommen habe. --- Die Strecke ist doch die gleiche?!?! Die anderen führen ja auch alle über die selbe Passage. 
Ich will nicht immer alles checken müssen, bevor ich es fahren darf. Ich probiere oft neue Strecken. ----------  Und ich bleib dabei. 

Diese Überquerung ist eine erzwungene Variante in Richtung Süden, bei der für mich nur die Auffahrt an der Stefflalm und die Bergwerksstraße ein kleiner Lichtblick waren, die aber die Tragepassage an der St.-Pöltener-Hütte für mich nicht sinnvoller machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd.S (28. August 2007)

Also ich traue seit einiger Zeit keinen Tourenangaben, wenn ich denjenigen der die Strecke beschreibt nicht persönlich kenne.

Tourenbeschreibungen sind oft sehr ungenau. Dies ist nervig , manchmal kann das auch gefährliche Folgen haben.
Dabei ist es meiner Erfahrung nach egal, ob diese Beschreibung aus Foren, von "berühmten Transalp Gängern" oder sonstwo herkommt.

Streckenlängen stimmen nicht (der 12km Abstecher mit steilem Anstieg  ist in Wirklichkeit eine 24km Tour mit 12km extremsten Steigungen...), Abzweige werden nicht oder sehr ungenau beschrieben (am großen Baum links...)

Schwierigkeitsgrade werden im besten Fall übertrieben (der steile Trail [nix für Mädels] ist in Wirklichkeit eine Waldautobahn), im worst case ist dies genau umgekehrt. Massive Tragepassagen, extreme verblocktes Gelände (eigentlich nur für Wanderer gangbar), Klettersteigpassagen!! werden heruntergespielt, bzw. nicht erwähnt.
Einen Klettersteig mit geschultertem Fahrrad ohne Sicherung zu gehen kann lebensgefährlich sein, speziell wenn dann noch Zeitdruck dazukommt (durch ungenaue Streckenbeschreibung).
Die wenigsten brechen hier ab.

Aber so ist es halt, nachdems mittlerweile hunderte Transalp-Bücher gibt, muß jeder jeden mit Schwierigkeitsgraden, Streckenlängen, Höhnemetter usw. übertrumpfen, auch wenns entweder gelogen ist oder die Stecke so nie gefahren wurde. Sondern vom Freund des Freundes des Freundes des Freundes beschrieben.

Mir persöhnlich ist eine landschaftlich schöne Stecke wesentlich lieber als die stundenlange Schinderei für ein paar Höhenmeter im extremsten Gelände. Da packe ich doch lieber die Bergschuhe aus und laß das Radl im Hotel.....


----------



## Roitherkur (28. August 2007)

So lange es wohl keine einheitlichen Definitionen für "Mädels gerecht" oder "fahrbar" gibt, wird man immer mal wieder sin solch Situationen kommen. Da hilft nur das eigene Vermögen den Weg richtig einzuschätzen und auch mal die Eier zum umdrehen zu haben. Man muss nicht alles nachfahren, nur weil irgendwo geschrieben steht das mans fahren kann.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (28. August 2007)

das ist halt marketing.

da wird ein "neuer" übergang gross angekündigt und schmackhaft gemacht - die alten, ausgetretenen pfade sind halt nicht mehr so prickelnd, um sie alle jahre wieder ins hochglanz-magazin zu drucken.

dass der übergang halt nur bedingt bikefreundlich ist, steht ggf. zwischen den zeilen (kenne den artikel nicht). aber auch so habe ich hier aus dem forum die infos gehabt, dass es halt kein komplett fahrbarer pass ist. dass bei der TAC etliche leute geflucht haben, ist klar, die sind racer und sowas ist im normalfall nicht das terrain für racer. die brauchen schotterpisten rauf und runter und dann passt's. holpriges terrain rauf und runter mögen die meisten nicht - und ein bick auf die karte verrät da ja auch, dass es keine fahrstrasse über den pass ist.

naja, sei's drum, ärger dich nicht drüber, nimm's als anregung, dass man eben nicht alles glauben darf, was man liest.

gerade bei unbekannteren geschichten würde ich immer selbst etwas recherchieren. und ich bin auch offen für neue touren - finde es auch schön, wenn man mal was neues testet. dass nicht alles perfekt ist, gehört da halt dazu.

der krimmler tauern übergang ist aber auch nicht so grossartig anders, oder die birnlücke. ist halt hochgebirge. da kann man selten alles mit dem bike fahren. aber das muss ich für mich auch nicht.


----------



## Enduro (28. August 2007)

da sind wir doch wieder mal beim Thema: was ist eine "schöne einfache" MTB-Strecke.
Für die einen ist es der eingekieste Fahrweg und für den anderen der verblockte Trail auf dem man auf 20m fahren 10m laufen muss. Beide haben wohl recht.
@scaler10
die Leute meinen glaube ich, dass es sich lohnt zu recherchieren, weil eben die Defintion was eine "gute" Strecke ist sehr unterschiedlich sein kann.

Ich war vor 2 Wochen auf einer Tour, zu der habe ich einen GPS-Track einer ähnlichen Strecke mit Beschrieb gefunden. Da stand Super-Tour mit einem Zwischenstück das grösstenteilsgelaufen werden muss. Zum guten Glück habe ich mir das ganze vorher auf Karten genau angesehen: das Meiste der Strecke auf Teerstrasse etwas auf Fahrwegen und den Teil den der Verfasser als Fussmarsch Beschrieb schien mir interessant.
Meine Tour war dann so, dass der "Fussmarsch" ein super Trail war und zusammengehängt mit weitern Trails eine absolut geniale Runde zusammenkam - achja zwischenzeitlich habe ich mein Bike je eine knappe dreiviertel Stunde den Berg hochgeschleppt!!


----------



## dubbel (28. August 2007)

scaler10 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht immer alles checken müssen, bevor ich es fahren darf.
> ... Und ich bleib dabei. Diese Überquerung ist eine erzwungene Variante in Richtung Süden,


aber das ist doch der springende punkt: hättest du vorher gecheckt, hättest du gewusst, was es damit auf sich hat. 
kommt dir das jetzt nicht selbst komisch vor?


----------



## scaler10 (28. August 2007)

speziell für dubbel!!

Ich mache da jetzt keine Glaubensfrage draus, aber das mit dem Routenchecken hat hier im Forum einer angefangen und das hat sich jetzt in den Köpfen festgesetzt.

Ich wohne doch hier und suche ständig neue interessante Routen. Da sind viele dabei, die auf keiner Karte zu finden sind, oder in irgendeinem Forum gecheckt werden können

Aus diesem Grund bin ich auch diese Überquerung gefahren. Wenn es so für dich besser klingt, dann wollte ich sie selber vor Ort checken. Dafür nutzte ich halt diesmal ein GPS-Gerät. Früher hätte ich halt nur eine Karte dabei gehabt.
Ich seh es aber trotzdem nicht ein, warum die Strecke von Mittersill über die St.Pöltener-Hütte und hinunter nach Matrei eine superschöne Bike-Strecke sein soll?!?   

Gleich mache ich nochmal einen Tread auf, in dem ich die Frage stelle, was für ein Bike für diese Strecke das beste ist!!! -- Da kommt dann noch raus, daß mein leichtes Hardtail für Bergrennen die beste Wahl dafür gewesen wäre.

Jetzt schließe ich es aber für mich ab:

Die Strecke habe ich mir angeschaut. Ich werde sie nie wieder fahren. Ich werde sie auch keinem weiterempfehlen. Hier treffen zwei Gegensätze aufeinander. Ich suche die körperliche Herausforderung. Dafür trainiere ich täglich und dafür fahre ich auch Rennen. Bergsteiger wollte ich nie werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MathiasM (28. August 2007)

Servus zusammen!
Ich weis, daß ich gleich Prügel bekomme und als Mensch mit abartigem Verständnis von Bergerlebnis per MTB verschrieen werde. Ich möchte nur höflichst einflechten, daß der Febertauern für mich einer der größten, anstrengensten und schönsten Alpenübergänge ist, die ich je getragen/geschoben/gefahren habe. Es ist Urgewalt! Und ich möchte eine Lanze für den freien Gedanken brechen, für das wohlüberlegte Ausprobieren, für den Versuch.




Wir haben den Felbertauern 2003 gemacht. Zuvor habe ich über genau diesen Tag mehrere Monate nachgedacht und recherchiert. Weil es auf der Karte so schwer aussieht und weil ich so unsicher war, ob es überhaupt geht. Im www hatte ich seinerzeit einen einzigen Verweis auf eine MTB-Überquerung gefunden. Andererseits ist der Felbertauern die einzige Schwachselle in diesem prachtvollen Felsriegel der Hohen Tauern (wenn man mal von der m.E. indiskutablen Großglockner-Autostraße absieht) und übte allein deshalb einen ungeheuren Reiz auf mich aus. Es waren wirklich Monate des zweifelns und dann ging die Zeit wie im Flug! Die Übernachtung in der kargen, abgelegenen St. Pöltener Hütte ist für den Großstadtmenschen ein weiterer Genuß. Nach der Tour (die zugegebenermaßen hochalpin und sehr anstrengend ist) war ich sehr stolz und empfand die MTB-Tour für uns als bürogewohnte Mittvierziger, als reine Sport- und HobbyMTBler geradezu avangardistisch!
Im Jahr drauf ging das Transalp-Rennen über den Felbertauern. Das konnte ich mir zunächst gar nicht vorstellen, da diese Leute eine ganz andere Erwartung haben. Transalp ist doch eher im Marathon-Stil sehr (bis extrem) sportliches Almwegrennen, weniger individuelles Bergerlebnis. 

So, Extremübergänge (und der Felbertauern ist einer) wollen sorgfältig überlegt und recherchiert sein. Schüssel ist mit Sicherheit die eigene Kompetenz und ganz wichtig: die mentale Einstellung. Wenn ich den Versuch wagen will, wenn ich bereit bin umzukehren, wenn ich Schlechtwetter in der Kneipe absitzen und einen Tag später einen neuen Versuch starten kann, ist es sehr, sehr lohnend. Wenn ich Erfolg um jedem Preis haben will, stecke ich das Ziel vernünftigerweise etwas tiefer.

PS: Bitte seid achtsam. Der Felbertauern ist eine hochalpine Gebirgsquerung und wer da rein geht sollte alpine Kompetenz haben. Ich meine z.B. Erfahrung aus alpinen Wander- und MTB-Touren. Bitte geht verantwortungsvoll in Euch wenn Ihr an so etwas denkt und diskutiert die Anforderungen und Notfalloptionen in der Gruppe.


----------



## Superfriend (29. August 2007)

MathiasM schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> Ich weis, daß ich gleich Prügel bekomme und als Mensch mit abartigem Verständnis von Bergerlebnis per MTB verschrieen werde. Ich möchte nur höflichst einflechten, daß der Febertauern für mich einer der größten, anstrengensten und schönsten Alpenübergänge ist, die ich je getragen/geschoben/gefahren habe. Es ist Urgewalt!



Hm, mit Strommast im Hintergrund...


----------



## jasper (29. August 2007)

MathiasM schrieb:


> Der Felbertauern ist eine hochalpine Gebirgsquerung und wer da rein geht sollte alpine Kompetenz haben. Ich meine z.B. Erfahrung aus alpinen Wander- und MTB-Touren. Bitte geht verantwortungsvoll in Euch wenn Ihr an so etwas denkt und diskutiert die Anforderungen und Notfalloptionen in der Gruppe.



zu dieser alpinen kompetenz gehört auch, mit mtb-schuhen durchs alpine gelände zu marschieren? 


man sollte schon die basics beherrschen wenn man in den berg geht.


----------



## dede (29. August 2007)

Dann hast du wenigstens ein wenig von dem Feeling mitbekommen, daß die Säumer dort früher tagein tagaus erfahren durften....... (von einem, der über den Sinn des Felbertauern auch diskutieren könnte, der ihm aber dennoch (auch beim zweiten Mal und bei der Transalp Challenge) jedesmal wieder trotzdem gefallen hat.... ))


----------



## jasper (29. August 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Jaja, die Berliner, die großen Alpinisten.... ;-)


wie gut, dass du keine vorurteile hast.
selbstverständlich lebe ich seit meiner geburt in berlin und habe berge noch nie aus der nähe gesehen.
die möglichkeit, dass ich in den bergen groß geworden bin, besteht natürlich nicht.
suppentrulli...


----------



## checkb (29. August 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Jaja, die Berliner, die großen Alpinisten.... ;-)



Woher weisst Du das? 





*Flachlandtiroler: Berliner, Brandenburger und Hamburger*

mehr hier....klick

checkb

PS: Richtiges Schuhwerk ist hilfreich.


----------



## Deleted22090 (29. August 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Jaja, die Berliner, die großen Alpinisten.... ;-)



Und stell dir vor wir haben sogar mehrere Alpenvereinssektionen  

MTB Schuhe, der halbhohen Sorte, sind schon ok fürs Gebirge wenn man geradeaus laufen kann 
@MatthiasM  - meine volle Zustimmung

Berg Heil von einem kleinen Alpinisten


----------



## Carsten (29. August 2007)

noch mal zu den Bewertungen. Es gibt ein System, das ist besser (evtl. nicht perfekt) als die schwammigen Beschreibungen der Mags: Die Singletrail-Skala


----------



## Tirolerwadl (29. August 2007)

@checkb:

Oh Herr, verschohne uns vor mit seltsamen Hüten bewaffneten Flachlandtirolern,  gekleidet in magentafarbene Apothekeruniformen!!


----------



## Hitzi (29. August 2007)

Hatti schrieb:


> Und stell dir vor wir haben sogar mehrere Alpenvereinssektionen
> 
> MTB Schuhe, der halbhohen Sorte, sind schon ok fürs Gebirge wenn man geradeaus laufen kann
> @MatthiasM  - meine volle Zustimmung
> ...



Eine Alpenvereinsektion hat doch schon mittlerweile jede Kleinstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (29. August 2007)

@carsten: vergiss es einfach! dieser thread ist mittlerweile so herrlich sinnfrei, da geht's 
doch gar nimmer um bewertungen oder sowas. 

einfach nur noch geil.....

(die skala ist trotzdem 100mal besser als alles beschreibungsgefasel)


----------



## rohstrugel (29. August 2007)

checkb schrieb:


> Woher weisst Du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich werde nächste Woche  (wenns klappt) auch an selber Stelle wie die Herren Flachlandtiroler in ihren Magentafarbenen Trikots verweilen  und hoffen, dass ich dabei keinen Meter mein Rad tragen muss (zumindest Berg runter ;-)


----------



## speedy_j (29. August 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> hat Spaß gemacht



eindeutig falsche auswahl des rades. sieht doch alles fahrbar aus. 

hier sieht man, was möglich ist.


----------



## Elena.! (29. August 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Dann bring denen aber auch was zu essen mit. Die sind nämlich immer noch nicht abgeholt worden.





Also bisher hatte ich Deine Beiträge meist als durchdacht und vernünftig mit Augenmaß eingeschätzt, aber nach dem was Du hier vom Stapel lässt  das ist mit Arroganz noch nett umschrieben.
Um auf den Ursprung des Themas zu kommen, ich finde der Scaler hat vollkommen Recht, es gibt Strecken, die sind einfach nicht toll für´s MTB, auch wenn´s einige fahren. Um das herauszufinden muß man aber auch einiges selbst (er)fahren haben und für einen guten Trialer ist das wiederum kein Problem was  einen 08/15 Biker in den Wahnsinn treibt.
Also wo liegt das Problem für den Streit


----------



## fatz (30. August 2007)

Elena.! schrieb:


> Also wo liegt das Problem für den Streit



braucht's eines? koennen wir nicht auch ohne streiten? ooooch menno!!

im uebrigen kann ich mich nur carsten anschliessen. wenn die beschreibungsfuzzis mal
eine schwierigkeitsbewertung verwenden wuerden, wuesste man halbwegs wo man dran ist.
zu einer detailierten beschreibung der wegverhaeltnisse lassen sich die meisten ja auch nicht 
herbei. da erzaehlt man lieber stories ueber saeumer und was weiss ich......


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. August 2007)

Das Problem ist doch einfach die unterschiedliche Sichtweise. Der eine will von A nach B und wenn er dabei sein Bike 2 Std. rauf und 1 Std. runterschleppen muss ist es okay, hauptsache oben hat´s eine schöne Aussicht und einen entsprechenden Trail bei der Abfahrt. Für den anderen ist alles, wo man mehr als 30min Schieben muss eben keine Mountainbike Tour mehr, sondern sinnloses Radwandern, weil es eben woanders auch schöne Trails hat, an die man einfacher kommt. Dann fährt man eben woanders lang. 
Das schwierige daran ist nur, wenn man solche Einstellungen in einer Gruppe unter den Hut kriegen muss (da reicht schon eine 2-er Beziehung )


----------



## MTBMax (30. August 2007)

Tirolerwadl schrieb:


> @checkb:
> 
> Oh Herr, verschohne uns vor mit seltsamen Hüten bewaffneten Flachlandtirolern,  gekleidet in magentafarbene Apothekeruniformen!!


----------



## powderJO (30. August 2007)

so gut die idee mit sigletrailskala auch ist so schweirig ist es doch auch in der umsetzung. denn irgendwie scheinen â so zumindest mein eindruck â sich die meisten biker falsch einzuschÃ¤tzen oder wollen als bessere fahrer rÃ¼berkommen, als sie in wirklichkeit sind. anders ist es fÃ¼r mich nicht zu erklÃ¤ren, dass sich in foren und sonstigen tourenbeschreibung relativ viele "einfache s1 bis s2-strecken" bei objektiver betrachtung doch eher als schwere s2 bis s3-strecke entpuppen. was fÃ¼r den durchschnittsbiker aber oft schon heiÃt: schieben. 
also - mehr objektivitÃ¤t und eine realistsichere selbsteinschÃ¤tzung bei der tourenbschreibung hilft nachfahrern ungemein. und nein - es ist nicht schlimm, wenn man sich dabei als durchschnittsbiker outet.


----------



## dede (30. August 2007)

Ich hab auch so meine liebe Mühe mit der Einteilung der Singletrailskala. Hab mich selbst schon dabei ertappt, daß sich ein Trail, den ich so oder so in Erinnerung hatte (z.B. weil die Konditionen einfach Schei... an dem Tag waren) sich an nem anderen Tag wesentlich weniger problematisch darstellt. Bsp. ist der Gazzatrail. Da war ich beim ersten Mal bei Superbedingungen dort und hab mit nem Hardtrail super viel Spaß gehabt, beim letzten Mal mit so nem richtigen Downhillboliden nur weggerutscht, weil's einfach pitschnaß war und die Platten teilweise praktisch unfahrbar waren. Deswegen hüte ich mich mittlerweile entsprechend detailliertere Einschätzungen abzugeben, hab dazu bereits viele böse und auch belächelnde Feedbacks/Mails erhalten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roitherkur (30. August 2007)

Da fängst schon an. Wie definiert man einen "durchschnittsbiker" ?


----------



## fatz (30. August 2007)

@dede: die skala sagt halt nix ueber das wetter aus. ein simpler s1 trail kann fast unfahrbar
werden, wenn er schraeg genug ist und pitschnasses laub draufliegt, aber das weiss man,
wenn man morgens zum fenster rausschaut...
trotzdem weiss ich eher was los ist wenn einer schreibt ein trail waere durchgangig s1-s2 mit
wenigen s3 stellen, als wenn's heisst der trail waere gut fahrbar mit wenigen tragestellen.
letzteres setzt naemlich voraus, dass ich weiss wie gut der schreiber faehrt....


----------



## powderJO (30. August 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Da fängst schon an. Wie definiert man einen "durchschnittsbiker" ?



für mich ist die definition relativ einfach: die mehrheit aller biker  also die, die auf forstwegen, schotterpisten und flowigen waldbodentrails mit allenfalls flachen stufen, kurzen wurzelpassagen und mäßigem gefälle ihren spaß haben. da wo s2! beginnt ist i.d.r für diese biker schon längst schluss. man schaue sich die bilder auf: http://singletrailskala.davedesign.de/s2 an  die stufen und spitzkehren fährt von den bikern, die ich so kenne noch nicht mal eine handvoll ohne probleme. 

das was dede beschreibt ist natürlich ein weiters problem: die beschaffenheit von trails kann sich in den bergen schon innerhalb von wochen total ändern. oft reicht ein. zwei richtige unwetter, um aus einem flowigen s1-trail einen schwierigen, verblockten s2 bis s3 zu machen - einfach weil er total ausgewaschen wurde. deshalb bin ich auch im gegensatz zu dede dafür, die trails nicht nur mit s1 - s5 zu bewerten, sondern auch eine so detaillierte beschreibung wie möglich zu verfassen. denn wenn ic weiß, dass der trailzum beispiel zum teil auf schräg zum tal abfallenden felsplatten verlüft, weiß ich, dass er bei nässe deutlich schwieriger sein wird als im trockenen.


----------



## dede (30. August 2007)

@dede: die skala sagt halt nix ueber das wetter aus. ein simpler s1 trail kann fast unfahrbar
werden, wenn er schraeg genug ist und pitschnasses laub draufliegt, aber das weiss man,
wenn man morgens zum fenster rausschaut...
trotzdem weiss ich eher was los ist wenn einer schreibt ein trail waere durchgangig s1-s2 mit
wenigen s3 stellen, als wenn's heisst der trail waere gut fahrbar mit wenigen tragestellen.
letzteres setzt naemlich voraus, dass ich weiss wie gut der schreiber faehrt....



Geb dir absolut recht, aber meine subjektive Einschätzung hängt eben (leider) auch viel davon ab ! Wenn ich heute nen Trail beurteilen muß, den ich vor 12-15 Jahren mit meinem damals revolutionär modernen "Framework irgendwas" bei widrigen Bedingungen gefahren bin und den als schwierig i.heutigen S.v. S3 in Erinnerung habe weil's mich damals dort mehrmals aufgestellt hatte, dann hilft das auch niemandem groß weiter..... An sich macht die Trailskala ganz sicher Sinn, den will ich ihr und auch sonst niemandem absprechen !!!


----------



## krümel72 (30. August 2007)

Ich habe vor kurzem eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht.Stilfser Joch auf Asphalt hoch. Abfahrt über Goldsee und Furkelhütte.
Ab Stilfser Joch Strasse etwa ne halbe Stunde zum Goldsee hochgeschoben, ab Goldsee dann noch ne Stunde über Geröllfelder mein Rad getragen,geschoben,hochgewuchtet,balanciert und was weiß ich noch alles.Ab Furkelhütte Weg 17 runter.Der war dann einigermaßen schön zu fahren.Mußte nur ab und zu absteigen da mir die eine oder andere Stufe dann doch zu hoch war.Außerdem war ich schon von der Auffahrt und der Plagerei bis zur Furkelhütte schon am A.... .Vor mir waren ein paar Biker mit ihren Freeridern unterwegs, die hatten sicher ihren Spaß, für mich war es aber definitiv nichts.Dabei bin ich auch schon übers Madritschjoch zur Zufallshütte.Hat bedeutend mehr Spaß gemacht obwohl wir auch da einige Schiebepassagen dabei hatte.Natürlich ist es schwierig einem anderen (den man nicht kennt) einen Rat zu geben ob er das gut fahren kann.Aber ich denke auch das bei den meisten bei S1 schluß ist.Übrigens auch bei mir.Ich halte es mittlerweile so das wenn "Freundinnentauglich" oder "Genußtour" dabei steht,genau das richtige für mich ist.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. August 2007)

krümel72 schrieb:


> Ab Stilfser Joch Strasse etwa ne halbe Stunde zum Goldsee hochgeschoben, ab Goldsee dann noch ne Stunde über Geröllfelder mein Rad getragen,geschoben,hochgewuchtet,balanciert und was weiß ich noch alles.Ab Furkelhütte Weg 17 runter.



wo schiebt man denn so lange?

vom stilfser joch sind's 10 minuten schieben auf die dreisprachenspitze, dort geht der trail los, am anfang ja noch recht simpel, später dann ab höhe goldsee (oft ausgetrocknet ...) etwa schiebt man hier und da mal (je nach fahrtechnik eben)

aber der erste teil vom trail ab der dreisprachenspitze müsste für jeden gut fahrbar sein, wenn man kein probleme damit hat, dass es rechts stellenweise steil runtergeht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krümel72 (30. August 2007)

Jep.Genau der. Also für mich war der nicht so dolle.Wie gesagt für manche sicher ganz toll zu fahren.Für mich war er allerdings etwas zu heftig.Aber alle haben so davon geschwärmt.Und im Internet wurde der Trail als nicht so heftig beschrieben.Da hab ich halt gedacht ich probiers einfach mal.War ja auch nicht soo dramatisch, aber schön wars trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Carsten (30. August 2007)

Du mußt Dich verfahren haben, der Goldsee ist ein gemütlicher Roller mit ein paar kurzen schweren Passagen mit Geröll
Hoch schieben? Wo? OK, 10 min wie Elmar schon gesagt hatte


----------



## Eddieman (30. August 2007)

Da geb ich Carsten und Elmar recht. Der Goldseetrail ist wirklich nicht schwierig, bis auf die beschriebenen Geröllpassagen.
Und hochfahren kann man auf die Dreisprachenspitze auch. Alles in allem eine tolle Tour, die selbst mit einem HT viel Spass macht.


----------



## marco (31. August 2007)

krümel72 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht.Stilfser Joch auf Asphalt hoch. Abfahrt über Goldsee und Furkelhütte.
> Ab Stilfser Joch Strasse etwa ne halbe Stunde zum Goldsee hochgeschoben, ab Goldsee dann noch ne Stunde über Geröllfelder mein Rad getragen,geschoben,hochgewuchtet,balanciert und was weiß ich noch alles.Ab Furkelhütte Weg 17 runter.Der war dann einigermaßen schön zu fahren.Mußte nur ab und zu absteigen da mir die eine oder andere Stufe dann doch zu hoch war.Außerdem war ich schon von der Auffahrt und der Plagerei bis zur Furkelhütte schon am A.... .Vor mir waren ein paar Biker mit ihren Freeridern unterwegs, die hatten sicher ihren Spaß, für mich war es aber definitiv nichts.Dabei bin ich auch schon übers Madritschjoch zur Zufallshütte.Hat bedeutend mehr Spaß gemacht obwohl wir auch da einige Schiebepassagen dabei hatte.Natürlich ist es schwierig einem anderen (den man nicht kennt) einen Rat zu geben ob er das gut fahren kann.Aber ich denke auch das bei den meisten bei S1 schluß ist.Übrigens auch bei mir.Ich halte es mittlerweile so das wenn "Freundinnentauglich" oder "Genußtour" dabei steht,genau das richtige für mich ist.



Das verstehe ich nicht. Madritschjoch ins Martelltal ist teilweise deutlich verblockter als der Goldseeweg, ohne etwas über die steile Schiebestrecke auf der Skipiste bergauf zu sagen.

Was auch immer: manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, manche Biker schauen nur ihr Vorderrad an. Am Goldsee das schönste, für mich,  ist die Aussicht zum Ortler. Insbesondere bei den kürzen Schiebepassagen, wenn man richtig Zeit hat sie zu geniessen.


----------



## pedale3 (31. August 2007)

unterhaltsamer Fred hier  

die S wertungen als auch eure diversen pers. meinungen/erfahrungen sind für mich bisher (fast immer) hilfreich, etwa landschaft oder nettes/störendes am rande wie huetten strommasten etc.

im prinzip ist das schon ok seinen pers. "größte Mist" hier zu posten, zumal die route im heftchen vorgeschlagen wurde.
optimal fände ich allerdings ne datenbank wo jeder, zb zum tauern, die nüchternen S wertungen mit pers. eindruck ergänzen kann. gibt's genau sowas schon irgendwo? (also nicht irgendeine pässe DB)

den Tauern finde ich nach den schilderungen hier übrigens nicht besonders reizvoll, auch wenn ich's eh nie gefahren wäre.

/pedale


----------



## fritt (2. September 2007)

Hallo!
Die Diskussion geht wohl in eine anderer Richtung als von Scala10 gewollt. Das mit den Schwierigkeitsgraden und unterschiedlichen Einstellungen ist jedoch wohl korrekt.

Für mich gilt auf jedenfall das gleiche wie für Scala - Auf keinen Fall zu empfehlen! *Das Ganze ist ein riesiges Geschiebe und Getrage entlang und unter einer Hochspannungsleitung.* Wem das Spass macht - nur zu.

Ich hatte die Etappe in eine Transalp Salzburg-Brixen eingebaut. Knapp unter dem Gipfel kam mir ein Wander entgegen sah mich das Rad durch den Schnee tragen und begrüßte mich mit den Worten

"Wos mochst denn du do via an bledsinn  ...?"

Auf der St. Pöltner Hütte sagte man mir, dass pro Jahr ca. 250 Leute über den pass kommen. Das scheint mir also nicht grad das Groh der transalper zu sein ...

Nach dem Pass geht ein flotter dowhill über "geröll", das man wohl s1-s2 bezeichnen könnte, doch die nächsten schiebepassagen warten ....

Zusammenfassend: Wer sich selbst ein bild machen möchte: 1) gutes wetter abwarten, 2) gutes schuhwerk zum wandern, und viel zeit, denn auch der Downhill bis Lienz zieht sich....


----------



## fatz (2. September 2007)

sollche wanderersprueche sind ganz normal. mir hat mal einer, der mir bei der abfahrt 
von der neureuth am tegernsee entgegenkam, gesagt da weiter unten koenne man nicht fahrradfahren. 
ich sag nur: das war ein forstweg!


----------



## transalbi (3. September 2007)

Ich denke, dass es inzwischen recht viele Entwicklungslinien beim Alpencross gibt und das ist auch gut so. Wenn jemand z.B. vom Jamtal am Fluchthorn vorbei zur Heidelberger Hütte seine Route legen will und mit den Schiebe- und Tragepassagen bergauf kein Problem hat, warum sollte er das nicht tun.
Die Grenzen des Fahrbaren haben sich eh gewaltig verschoben. Entscheidend ist, wie hier viele sagen, die eigene Kompetenz und Verantwortung für mein Tun.
Ich habe meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit sogenannten Traumsingletrails hinter mir und recherchiere gründlich, bevor ich an einen Übergang rangehe, den ich noch nicht kenne. 
Albi


----------



## krümel72 (4. September 2007)

Eddieman schrieb:


> Da geb ich Carsten und Elmar recht. Der Goldseetrail ist wirklich nicht schwierig, bis auf die beschriebenen Geröllpassagen.
> Und hochfahren kann man auf die Dreisprachenspitze auch. Alles in allem eine tolle Tour, die selbst mit einem HT viel Spass macht.



Das ist ja genau das was ich meine : Für den einen eine "Traumtour" für den andren eine Tortour. Ist natürlich auch eine Trainingsfrage.Vielleicht hätte mir die Tour ja mehr Spaß gemacht wenn 
- ich nicht alleine unterwegs gewesen wäre
- das Wetter schöner gewesen wäre (hat oben zugezogen, 10 Grad kalt)
- ich nicht schon von der Auffahrt ausgepowert gewesen wäre
- wenn ich nicht etwas unter Zeitdruck gewesen wäre wegen dem herannahenden Regen/Gewitter

Aber ich verstehe unter "komplett fahrbar" das ein Singletrail mit Flow auf mich wartet und nicht das an schwierigen Stellen abgestiegen wird und solange die Stelle probiert wird bis sie tatsächlich befahren wurde,und dann wird herausposaunt :"Alles ganz easy,komplett fahrbar"
Wenn ich in den Bergen unterwegs bin dann bin ich erstmal vorsichtig und steige im Zweifel ab. Zuhause probier ich auch schwierigere Passagen aus.


----------



## Fubbes (4. September 2007)

Mein Fazit vom Goldseeweg:
Das nächste Mal an der Stelle, wo Weg 21 Richtung Trafoi weist, die Stuntzi-Variante probieren. Der weitere Weg zur Furkelhütte rentiert sich nicht. 50% führen durch verblockte Geröllfelder und runter geht es auch nicht wirklich. Die Aussicht hat man auch schon vorher genossen. Da einzige Gute: es war endlich mal schönes Wetter (hallo Transalbi  ). Die Auffahrt von Bormio über Torri di Fraele und Val Forcola war ein Traum.

Am Rande: der nächst-morgendliche Aufbruch ab Trafoi gegen den Radlstrom bei autofreiem Stilfser Joch hat mir gezeigt: Stilfser Joch ist schöner (autenthischer) bei Auto- und Motoradverkehr. Solche Mengen an Radfahrern habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritt (14. September 2007)

.


----------

